# Purple Punch



## whiteboy09 (Aug 30, 2006)

New green around my way, he said it was called _purple punch_........... anyone heard of this or _smoked_ it, can i get some feedback?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 31, 2006)

whiteboy09 said:
			
		

> New green around my way, he said it was called _purple punch_........... anyone heard of this or _smoked_ it, can i get some feedback?


*Sorry never heard of it before but it does sound good. *


----------



## chronicman (Oct 19, 2006)

its awesome and it turns a deep purple in full maturity almost 3 month flower period for max yeild


----------



## chronicman (Oct 19, 2006)

find more info here  www.allpotseeds.com


----------



## Useless (Feb 14, 2007)

Do you mean Purple Power?


----------

